# A Really Absurd Question About Routing

## wswartzendruber

Are packets routed between interfaces via loopback?  I'm talking about Linux kernels, obviously.

----------

## Hu

No.  Could you explain what led you to ask this?

----------

## wswartzendruber

Someone in #openwrt was claiming this was the case.

----------

